# Does Adderall irritate IBS?



## 14133 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi, I'm a newbie here. I'm currently in the process of being diagnosed with IBS (mixture of C and D). I have to get a colonoscopy, because my mom has colitis, and they want to rule everything out. My question is... can adderall irritate IBS or even cause it in some cases? I am on it for ADHD and my mom keeps insisting that the adderall could be a likely cause. The doctors are going to check, but does anyone here know or have an idea? Thanks.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

JBird, Welcome







Sorry you aren't feeling too well right now.I found this info about your med:http://add.about.com/cs/medications/a/medfactsheet1_2.htmUnder "Side Effects" it lists constipation and or diarrhea among others. It also says these side effects could go away after some weeks of treatment. So if you haven't been on it too long and your symptoms are indeed from the med.. maybe they will wane off after awhile. But many meds list D & C as side effects.. so hard to say. Good that your Doc is on top of things though. Hope you feel better soon.BQ


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I highly doubt Adderall is the cause of my IBS-C, because I also take both the XR and the regular version and even on the days/weeks that I don't take it, I'm still constipated. It doesn't really matter. But, maybe taking yourself off of it for awhile might prove that it is or isn't the cause. I have days when I can get by without it (not working/have nothing pressing to do). If you're on other medcations, they might be the problem as well.


----------

